# Baked Stuffed Peppers, a great Fall menu Item



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

We do a lot of home style cooking in our Cafes, Meatloaf, Chicken fried steak, Beef Stroganoff, and so on. I have tried Baked Stuffed Peppers in the past, they didn't go over that well. One of my cooks asked if he could try them again, my answer was, ya sure, what the heck go for it, try to promo them the best you can. He made them and we sold out during lunch " shows how much I know"  I was happy to see they were well received. I decided to make a pan of Stuffed peppers at home, I love them but haven't made them in years. I used my Pasture Raised Ground Chuck, and thought about how this idea could work well with a Mexican twist. The only thing I did different in this recipe was to use Spanish rice. This is a entree that screams for flavor and a creative Chefs touch. I think there are many great ideas for ingredients using Greek, Mexican, or Italian spices and fillings.

I cut the pepper in half, made a stuffing with Gnd Chuck, onions, cooked Spanish rice, Italian sea, salt, pepper, ketchup,Parm cheese, garlic,parsley,eggs, topped with fire Roasted Tomatoes. Gnd Pork would go in this recipe, but we raise our own Black Angus and have 800lbs of Gnd beef to use.

Cook at 375 oven covered so the peppers get nice and tender, about 3/4 through uncover to brown
 
Before baked:

after Baked:


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Bill, that looks and sounds amazing!  When I worked at the cafe we'd have stuffed peppers now and then and they would always be well received. 

I'm going to give your recipe a try at home... I think the fussy ones might really enjoy it!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow!  I haven't made stuffed peppers in soooo long. 

I really didn't care the ones that my Mom would make us. 

But, going with the Italian theme, I think that I'll try Sweet Red Bell Peppers

stuffed with Hot Italian Sausage, Oregano, leftover risotto, plum tomatoes and bread crumbs on top?

Mangiamo!!


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I've had this technique on my to try list for use on stuffed/roasted peppers. You use a propane blowtorch to take off the skin, while the flesh stays raw. The skin is the worst part of the stuffed pepper, but I worry about it being too fragile.

http://blog.ideasinfood.com/ideas_in_food/2011/08/roasted-pepper.html


----------



## marine (Oct 30, 2011)

These peppers are beautiful to look at, they are one of my favorite comfort meals in the fall

.


----------

